# Look What I Found!



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i was surfing the web a little bit today and ended up at www.partstrain.com, i site which i've never visited before, and found this...










its listed as an OEM part. as far as i know, this doesn't come stock on any b14 i've ever seen. i like it a lot and it's pretty inexpensive too. what do you guys think? :fluffy:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

u already know my opinion already tom


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....if it was in the honeycomb style i bet theyd sell alot more


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> .....if it was in the honeycomb style i bet theyd sell alot more



yea, im not down with the ghettoness of that grille


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

its like a cross between the chrome nis-knacks style and the oem 95 style....i dont like it. way too much going on there but i'll bet you could make it look better.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

well, i'm running a stealth look with the little chrome trim here and there (windows/grill/hood-emblem/front-plate/rims) and that this would be an excellent addition to that. i would say photochop but i think everyone can boil up an idea of what it will look like quite easily. and for $40, wheres the loss? just a thought for a nice/inexpensive mod :crazy: 

























and just picture a nice shiny nissan emblem right smack in the middle of that puppy -- i dunno fellas, but i may not be taking your advice this time around..


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

ey, as long as you like it, thas all that matters.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> .....if it was in the honeycomb style i bet theyd sell alot more


http://www.partstrain.com/cgi-bin/p...pc=9&cat=7&year=1999&make=NISSAN&model=SENTRA

Honeycomb style grille, 18.95


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Bach42T said:


> http://www.partstrain.com/cgi-bin/p...pc=9&cat=7&year=1999&make=NISSAN&model=SENTRA
> 
> Honeycomb style grille, 18.95


yummy...and affordable too! now i'm not sure what to do!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> yummy...and affordable too! now i'm not sure what to do!


get the regular honeycomb grill.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

whats wrong with what you have right now? i always thought your car was the best looking with the infiniti style chrome grill. and if you got anything else you'd have to remove the emblem on your hood; i dunno how you have it stuck on there so it might not be a problem for you.....???


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

those prices are too good to be true...they prolly rape you on shipping charges


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

$120 for projector headlights...wow...thats better than ebay


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> yummy...and affordable too! now i'm not sure what to do!


hey TOM... if u decide to switch grilles... ill be more than happy to buy ur chrome grille off of u


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> $120 for projector headlights...wow...thats better than ebay


Where do you see the projector lights at?

And I saw a chromehoneycomb grill on ebay once. And how did you stick the nissan emblem onto the hood?

EDIT: Here is one right now! 
All youd have to do is paint the inside part, and youll be all set. They have them all over ebay.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

xt_out said:


> whats wrong with what you have right now? i always thought your car was the best looking with the infiniti style chrome grill. and if you got anything else you'd have to remove the emblem on your hood; i dunno how you have it stuck on there so it might not be a problem for you.....???


yeah, i do ike the infinity style grill too. but just like girls, i get tired of the same thing after awhile. i think i'll stick with this one, atleast until the new front bumper goes on..



whiteb14 said:


> hey TOM... if u decide to switch grilles... ill be more than happy to buy ur chrome grille off of u


DAG -- i'll keep that in mind...but remember, just because you have the same grill doesn't mean your car will look as _nice_ as mine 



G_Funk013 said:


> And how did you stick the nissan emblem onto the hood?
> 
> EDIT: Here is one right now!
> All youd have to do is paint the inside part, and youll be all set. They have them all over ebay.


i was actually cleaning the garage out one day and found something called "emblem glue" -- it said it was for cars, boats, motorcycles, etc. and that it wouldn't ruin any paint/finish when it was taken off. thats actually where the whole idea to put that there originated..


----------

